# Coming up on 1 year of ownership



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Hey everyone. Found out about this forum a while back and decided to sign up today and check it out. I've read through quite a few threads and found some interesting and helpful information.

As the title says, I'm coming up on my 1 year ownership of my CTD. I got it brand new off the factory line back in August 2014. Had to wait 2 months for it to be built as the options and color combination I wanted weren't available in any CTD's in my area. Got the windows tinted about 2 weeks after I got it and it looks great. I went with the Crystal Red Tintcoat and beige interior, Enhanced Safety Package and Convenience Package.

So far I love it. I'm at 14,500 KMs and have had no problems at all. Haven't even had to fill up the DEF fluid yet. I was told it could last for over a year but was skeptical. I guess we'll see.

I've attached some pics.





















EDIT: These pics are from when I got it and since then I've taken it to the dealer and they installed the OEM foglights w/o chrome trim.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They should've came with fogs to begin with. 

I'm at 25k km and no issues, bought mine February 28th,2014. When you need DEF buy it from the dealership. That way you won't have any problems down the road. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Custom ordering a car straight from the factory is the best. I did the same with my Eco. ccasion14:


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

money_man said:


> They should've came with fogs to begin with.
> 
> I'm at 25k km and no issues, bought mine February 28th,2014. When you need DEF buy it from the dealership. That way you won't have any problems down the road.
> 
> ...


It would have been nice to get them factory installed, however the dealer install that I had done is identical to a factory install, so no worries there I guess.
What problems are you referring to that could arrise? I found an auto store that sells the fluid for a lower price than most places. It's a truck center but from what I understand DEF is DEF no matter where you use it.


BowtieGuy said:


> Custom ordering a car straight from the factory is the best. I did the same with my Eco. ccasion14:


Unfortunately mine wasn't a custom order, it was already planned for production and couldn't be changed. The dealer just happened to find the planned production of it and was able to redirect it from the intended dealership to the one in my area. The only thing it didn't come with that I would have liked was GPS.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

def is def


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and nice looking car! I was talking with a co worker the other day about the days when you used to be able to order a car instead of buying off the lot.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought my 2012 Holden Cruze CDX diesel out of dealer stock and it came with everything except sunroof and tinted windows. Windows fixed within days of purchase and sun roof not wanted. Nearly three years later still runs great and trouble free. The only changes are 18 X 8 wheels replacing the standard 17 X 7 and better quality front brake rotors. I also replaced my 16 X 6.5 steel spare with one of my 17 X 7 alloy wheels.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> It would have been nice to get them factory installed, however the dealer install that I had done is identical to a factory install, so no worries there I guess.
> What problems are you referring to that could arrise? I found an auto store that sells the fluid for a lower price than most places. It's a truck center but from what I understand DEF is DEF no matter where you use it.
> 
> Unfortunately mine wasn't a custom order, it was already planned for production and couldn't be changed. The dealer just happened to find the planned production of it and was able to redirect it from the intended dealership to the one in my area. The only thing it didn't come with that I would have liked was GPS.


The gm mechanics can fill you in better than me. All I know is it's a nightmare if you get a bad quality DEF. it's a $600-$800 trip to the dealership. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Def is Def....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> The gm mechanics can fill you in better than me. All I know is it's a nightmare if you get a bad quality DEF. it's a $600-$800 trip to the dealership.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


then they can show me that my def is bad, break out the refractormeter...cuz it just wont be the case.

teh 'bad def' that shows up in the computer, is GUESSING the def is bad cuz the end result of the emissions process isnt up to par...too much nox

our fleet of trucks have had plenty of bad def cels, its never the def....every dealer mechanic we've had on site, the guys that travel the field...have not seen actual bad def....none of them carry refractors or pressure gauges....have the def pump pump it into a water bottle, look at it, yep its def, yep its pumping


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure man. Just saying what I was told. For the piece of mind while under warranty I just spend the couple dollars extra and buy oem def and then if there's a problem they can fix it because I used their stuff


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Not sure man. Just saying what I was told. For the piece of mind while under warranty I just spend the couple dollars extra and buy oem def and then if there's a problem they can fix it because I used their stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician





> or displays the API Diesel
> Exhaust Fluid Certification Mark.


from the manual....if its got API on it, its gold.

save your money.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Hey everyone. Found out about this forum a while back and decided to sign up today and check it out. I've read through quite a few threads and found some interesting and helpful information.
> 
> As the title says, I'm coming up on my 1 year ownership of my CTD. I got it brand new off the factory line back in August 2014. Had to wait 2 months for it to be built as the options and color combination I wanted weren't available in any CTD's in my area. Got the windows tinted about 2 weeks after I got it and it looks great. I went with the Crystal Red Tintcoat and beige interior, Enhanced Safety Package and Convenience Package.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------

